# Viper 5901 Problems



## ryan301 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a viper model 5901 Remote Start/Security system that was just recently installed in my 2001 Jeep Cherokee. At first everything worked great, the alarm would activate/deactivate with the remote, the doors would all lock/unlock, and the remote start would start up the car fine and then kill the engine with the brake pedal or switch over and run from the ignition when the key was put in. I had tested all of the systems with the remote and did not have any problems with them.

A couple of days later I had started the car with the remote start, but still had all of the doors locked and the alarm activated. While the car was still running on the remote start I pressed the unlock button on the remote, the doors unlocked but then the entire system seemed to lock up. The remote start engaged the started motor with the engine running, the car horn was stuck on, and none of the remote would not communicate with the system at all. Worse yet, nothing would let me kill the engine. I tried the brake pedal and neutral saftey switch, along with turning the cars ignition on and back off and the car just kept running. I was finally able to kill it by disconnecting the battery and then pulling one of the cables out of the ECU. I was hoping the unit would reset and tried connecting the battery again but the engine started cranking over and horn went off again as soon as the car got power back.

I've checked the connections to all the installed wires and nothing seems to be loose or short circuiting, and I've tried reseting the unit with the valet button but even that doesn't seem to be recognized by the unit anymore.

Has anyone else run into a problem like this? I've talked to a viper dealer about it, they said a faulty ground connection can cause some issues but I know the ground connection here is fine.

Thanks in advance for your help if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ryan301 said:


> I have a viper model 5901 Remote Start/Security system that was just recently installed in my 2001 Jeep Cherokee. At first everything worked great, the alarm would activate/deactivate with the remote, the doors would all lock/unlock, and the remote start would start up the car fine and then kill the engine with the brake pedal or switch over and run from the ignition when the key was put in. I had tested all of the systems with the remote and did not have any problems with them.
> 
> A couple of days later I had started the car with the remote start, but still had all of the doors locked and the alarm activated. While the car was still running on the remote start I pressed the unlock button on the remote, the doors unlocked but then the entire system seemed to lock up. The remote start engaged the started motor with the engine running, the car horn was stuck on, and none of the remote would not communicate with the system at all. Worse yet, nothing would let me kill the engine. I tried the brake pedal and neutral saftey switch, along with turning the cars ignition on and back off and the car just kept running. I was finally able to kill it by disconnecting the battery and then pulling one of the cables out of the ECU. I was hoping the unit would reset and tried connecting the battery again but the engine started cranking over and horn went off again as soon as the car got power back.
> 
> ...


 Simple fix, who did the install? I hope they were MECP certified! You need to get the controller warrantied as it sounds FUBARED.


----------

